# front speakers not working.....



## cwrr226 (Feb 24, 2005)

I have a nissan 240sx s13 and im installin a sony xplode cd player in my car..but i dont know if i have the wires right...i have my rear speakers working but my door speakers arent workin....i know u have the color wires match up with each other but with this system its not workin....i sold my panasonic radio that came with the car...and with that system the door speakers worked....and can anyone give me any suggestions.....


BTW...if u know or have a wiring diagram for 93 240sx plz post it......THANKS!!!!


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

Well with a 4 speaker system you either 
A. Need to double check your Positive Negative hook ups 
B. Make sure your Fade isnt put all to the back on the Head unit
c. Wire the back speakers to the front outputs on the Head Unit and make sure that the Head Unit is putting out signal to the front.
D. Check front speakers

If its none of those... I dunno...


----------



## cwrr226 (Feb 24, 2005)

i have complete all of your task....o great one..but the sound is still not workin in the front....i know my speakers arent blown becuz they were workin with the cd player i took out...and when i rub them i would hear static but when i try to wire them together i would still get nuttin....im completely clueless.....


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

Well thanks for the smart ass attitude "o great one" I was just trying to help ya.

Did you check to make sure the front speaker Jax put out signal by wiring them to the back speakers you know are working?? If so Id say its something to do with the wiring. But you dont have to listen to me since Im being such a bother.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Chris90FB240sx said:


> Well thanks for the smart ass attitude "o great one" I was just trying to help ya.
> 
> Did you check to make sure the front speaker Jax put out signal by wiring them to the back speakers you know are working?? If so Id say its something to do with the wiring. But you dont have to listen to me since Im being such a bother.


Dont be immature. You talk yourself up to be the all knowing, and then when your "complete solution" doesnt work, people get a little bit suprised.

Cwwr- Do you have a multimeter? If you don't, find one. If you do, take the speaker out, set the MM to ohms and read the resistance. If the resistance is infinite, then the speaker is blown. If the DMM reads somewhere close to 4 (my stock speakers read 3.7, my elemental designs tweeters read 4.1, you get the drift), then its a wiring issue, or an internal issue with the head unit.


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

I did nothing but try to help ass hole. Nothing I told him was wrong and I can guarentee that if one of things I listed was the problem he would be happy.

Im tierd of some of the attitudes of people on here. I never acted like "I knew it all" NOTE the reason I said if its none of those I dunno what the porblem is. If I knew it all or acted that way I dont think i would have stated that.

God you people are ass whipes. Get a life and stop jumping all over someone for trying to help. :loser:

EDIT

Also everything you just told him was the *SAME* thing I said except I dont know what that tool is because I dont work with Electronics enough yet. I must not be to stupid if I told him the same things about speakers blown, head unit bad, or wires bad... Hmmmm

I swear people are never appreciative of people *trying* to help.


----------



## cwrr226 (Feb 24, 2005)

well im sorry if my "o great one" comment f'd up yo feathers...i was just sayin it to say that u are very knowledge about audio....i meant ABSOLUTELY nuttin by it....btw, i fixed the probably there was something wrong with the left front speaker wires on the wire harness but my right one is just fine....i hooked my left door speaker to the right one and they both play just fine....thank u very much Chris90FB240sx im really happy that their are nice ppl on this fine website of ours...to help out us newbs.... :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

I didnt mean to get all pissed but a lot of people I have run into on here have real attitude problems. I just try to help people. Im a newbie my self with certian things and I like to listen and do to learn.


----------

